# Keeping battery charged during storage? Help



## dadvw (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a 03 beetle convertible I store in the winter months. What kind of battery charger will keep the battery fully charged throughout the winter. I really don't have access to the car when it is in storage however, there is electricity near the car. The float chargers I've looked at all want you to remove the neg cable from the battery. Won't this will stop power from the car and screw up the computer? Can someone tell me what type of charger to buy?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Keeping battery charged during storage? Help (dadvw)*

I have been using a Batterytender Charger on both my GTI 16V and Rabbit for years now. There is a lot of useful information about their products and charging batteries in general on their site at: http://www.batterytender.com/
Their products are available on-line and through retail outlets. I actually purchased both of my Battery Tenders from my local VW/Audi/Porsche dealer for ~$50 each. That might sound like a lot of $$$ but for me it has been well worth it with increased battery performance and increased battery life. This is especially true when you have VWs that do not see use every day and can sit for a few months during the winter.
BTW, I do not remove the negative cable from the battery when using the Batterytender. FYI, just a satisfied customer, do not work for the company.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Keeping battery charged during storage? Help (charlier)*

Just get a small trickle charger (a couple amps is fine).
You don't need to disconnect the negative cable of the car, it is only recommended as a safety precaution (basically isolates the cars electrically system from the charger in case anything were to go wrong).


----------



## Saltty (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Keeping battery charged during storage? Help (dadvw)*

Harbor frieght sells a float charger for under 10 bucks...I've had one for a few years nowand it works great on my camper batteries.
I work for Johnson Controls/Battery div. Just a quick note...most batteries lose 5% or so of their charge per/month...if your only storing it for 3 or 4 month it should be just fine....more than that .....a charger is a must .


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Keeping battery charged during storage? Help (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_I have been using a Batterytender Chargerhttp://www.batterytender.com/


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Same here, been using it for about 8 years now on all the Motorcycles I've had over the years. Since I do not use my bike during the winter months, as it sits in the garage, the charger is connected to the battery throughout the whole winter.
I also never disconnect the battery from the rest of the electrical system and never had issues.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Keeping battery charged during storage? Help (dadvw)*

At one point Harbor Freght was also sellin a solar charger, hang it in a window of the garage or acrss the dash and keep the thing charged, hold one...
OK, I'm back. The Gumbo made without any file (Damn, were did it go?) nor bay leaf was still a success. Partley due to a homemade rue and some fancy foot work with the double up of seafood. And Hell No I don't put okra in it. The Mango Cobbler isn't a succes, it'll pay to keep Mango as close to the original fuit state as possible. The mixed berry pie is cooling, we'll see what becomes of it. 
Oh, we were talking chargers- 
12v
350mA
5 watts
"Prewired for imediate operation"

I understand some VW dealers have been getting something simular in the cars as they are shipped over, they might have one laying arond for ya.

TBerk


----------

